# Toro 22" Recycler is squealing



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

I bought my Toro 22" Recycler Front Wheel Drive about 2 years ago. I keep it clean by blowing off and occasional spraying and wiping things down. The mower has developed what I call a squealing sound when I push it frwd or engage the self propel. It does not make the sound when idling. I laid the mower on its side today and move the front wheels and got the same sound.

I sprayed WD-40 on the wheel joints and drive shaft and I sprayed grease lube on the belt. That didn't resolve the issue.

Any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Grease on a belt is a no no. Anytime I have a belt squeal, I'll spray the belt with Armor All. Works better than belt dressing and is cheaper.


----------



## NWGALawn706 (May 19, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Grease on a belt is a no no. Anytime I have a belt squeal, I'll spray the belt with Armor All. Works better than belt dressing and is cheaper.


Thanks!
Not sure if it's the belt. Whenever I push mower frwd (engine running or off) I get a sequel. When I lifted the front end off ground and turned the front wheels, it squealed


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Well shoot, it sounds like you've got it narrowed down to the front wheels. Is it FWD or RWD? Maybe shoot some lube at the axle where it goes into the wheel.


----------

